# Synesthesia and Ideasthesia



## Question-Everything

Hey everybody I have been on a long search to discover all the awesome things I feel and my list is getting big. As of now I have dp,dr, ocd, anxiety, eye floaters (not rare I don't beleive), oras (don't think that's rare either), and now i think i have synesthesia and/or ideathesia. It's hard to test.

For example when I think of the following number I see a certain color not literally but that number equals that color to me
1-white
2-blue
3-yellow
4-green
5-brown
6-haven't found the right color
7-red
8-purple
9-black

Also for a long time as long as I can remember when I think of any idea or even just having a converstation I will see a picture instantly for a split second. For example my friend described a relationship with her and a friend I instantly thought of stairs outside with rails on either side. Idk why.

Also some objects, picture, etc. bring me to a specefic idea, picture, memory.
It's so hard to describe this one.

This thread reminds me a certain place where I work haha super crazy stuff

Also periods of time like weeks, days, months, seconds, years, etc. also remind me two d models I see inside my head

All this is really hard to describe but i'm trying to find myself and I hope I can shed some light into this.

Thanks ahead everybody.







I'm so excited (that last sentence reminded me of a specific place in a video game).


----------



## ValleyGirl

I have synesthesia as well. Have had it my whole life. I have number form and hearing/touch synesthesia. I see numbers/ dates/ months of the year in number lines. My hearing and sense of touch overlap and I feel what I hear. If noises are sudden I get painful electric shocks in my fingers. My mom and sister have synesthesia as well and have different manifestations of it. My sister, for example associates colors with tastes.


----------



## Question-Everything

That's pretty cool I can relate to the time line part. For me it's not just a line but there are steep slopes, ridges, brakes, etc. It's super hard to draw though. I've felt this my whole life and I think i'm just focussing on it to much. I'll just make sure to pay attention to it more when I see them. Do you visiually see the number lines or are they in your minds eye.


----------



## Question-Everything

Yeah I guess so I just don't know anythin different. Compared to other synesthetes I barely have it. I'm super visual and know I know why. It's kind of interesting to think of how very rare both dp/dr and synesthesia alone are but together it's really cool to think about. Although I hate my dp/dr often, finding i had synesthesia yesturday put me on overload.


----------



## MrKap

If I have this then surely it is related with the hive mind and amsr. I find Omega 3's really help keep the brain health up. There are great ASMR'tists here http://www.asmrstudio.com


----------



## 99880

old thread but interesting

I've been using hypnosis to gain some control over my dissociation and have a better practical understanding of trance states, as a result it seems to have induced a form of synesthesia.


----------

